# Looking for a hornet stencil



## snickle (Aug 6, 2012)

Rather than spending $30 on practicing with stencils, does anyone have a stencil sheet that they can scan for me so I can print, then cut out the patterns and practice painting?


----------



## snickle (Aug 7, 2012)

Anybody? I'll trade some scanned Phantom stencils.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 11, 2012)

Oldstuff4yousheepdog over on eBay has most stencils.


----------



## Bent Rim (Aug 11, 2012)

*Stencils*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Oldstuff4yousheepdog over on eBay has most stencils.




I did the Ebay, "Buy it Now" from Oldstuff4yousheepdog on Aug. 4 and had them in my hand on the 9th.
He sent a follow-up giving me a tracking number. I notified him when they arrived and promised photos at a future date. He responds to emails and is easy to deal with.

Bent Rim


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, he's solid.


----------



## snickle (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wish I had seen these posts earlier. I ended up getting some from This guy. We'll see how it goes.


----------

